# Bewertungs System änderung



## xyba (10. August 2011)

Hallo ich finde euer Bewertungssystem bei den News sinnlos, man merkt kauf sagen 6 leute für positive nach dem nächsten Reload ist es wieder auf 0 und diese Bewertung finde ich dadurch sinnlos,
ändert es doch so das man sie wieviele für Positiv und wieviele für Negativ sind.

Dadurch erkennt man das, ich denke das viele nur aus Spass auf negativ drücken damit es wieder auf 0 ist.


----------



## Tikume (10. August 2011)

Orientiere dich an dem Hitzegrad!


----------



## xyba (10. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Orientiere dich an dem Hitzegrad!



Der Hitzegrad ist ja das gesamte ich will aber wissen welche Kommentare von den Usern positiv bzw. negative bewertet werden!


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2011)

Was ist nach dem Reload auf 0? oO


----------



## xyba (11. August 2011)

Ich hatte gestern bei einer news was gepostet dann waren +2 oben nach dem nächsten Reload wars wieder 0, weil welche auf negativ geklickt haben.

Also für mich ist dieses Bewertungs System unnützbar, wenn die leute eh nur aus Spass bewerten und es nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2011)

xyba schrieb:


> wenn die leute eh nur aus Spass bewerten und es nicht ernst nehmen.




Wie es bei jedem System da draußen leider vorkommt, in dem man auf was klicken darf. Aber es wird relativ oft vernünftig genutzt. Wenn in einem Kommentarverlauf bei normalen Beiträgen verdächtig viel negativ bewertet wurde,  obwohl in den Kommentaren keine persönlichen Angriffe oder Offtopic stehen, dann schauen wir schon nach, wer da den Kopf aus hatte. Vote-Spam wird ebenso abgestraft wie Flamerei.




> Also für mich ist dieses Bewertungs System unnützbar,



Für uns ist es schon nutzbar, weil Spam und Flamerei ab -10 ausgeblendet werden.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. August 2011)

Passend dazu: Warum darf ich eigentlich keine Autoren, Klassensprecher, Moderatoren oder Admins in den News bewerten? So manches Mal liegen sie genauso falsch wie wir  Und manchmal mag ich auch eure Meinung nicht unterstützen.


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Passend dazu: Warum darf ich eigentlich keine Autoren, Klassensprecher, Moderatoren oder Admins in den News bewerten? So manches Mal liegen sie genauso falsch wie wir  Und manchmal mag ich auch eure Meinung nicht unterstützen.



Um Verwarnungen nicht untergehen zu lassen, weil sie jemand aus Frust ins Minus votet.


----------



## wronny (25. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie es bei jedem System da draußen leider vorkommt, in dem man auf was klicken darf. Aber es wird relativ oft vernünftig genutzt.



Man muss aber auch der Tatsache Rechnung tragen, dass gelegentlich [1] Beträge - meist kritische Meinungen, die nicht dem allgemeinen Konsenz entsprechen, aber dennoch - bzw. gerade deswegen wertvoll sind - übermäßig negativ bewertet werden.
Ebenso ist der umgekehrte Fall anzutreffen: sinnlose - oder zumindest haltlose, meist unfreundliche Beiträge mit recht positiven Bewertungen.
Vielleicht nehme ich da die Tooltips, der beiden Knöpfe aber auch zu wörtlich. 
Vielleicht man sollte diese doch lieber in "Gefällt mir" und "Gefällt mir nicht" ändern. (Vorsicht Ironie!)

Was mich eher stört ist, dass ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden habe fehlerhafte Bewertungen unmittelbar zu korrigieren.
Während die ursprüngliche Kritik ja auf unterschiedlichen Ansichten beruht, wann das System "funktioniert" [2], sollte die Möglichkeit zur Korrektur sowohl in eurem Interesse als auch im Interesse der Nutzer sein. 
Wobei sich die Ansichten hier in der Dringlichkeit dieser Möglichkeit spalten werden.

Bez. des Einwandes von Doofkatze:
Und manchmal wäre es wirklich schön, wenn ihr Verwarnungen mit einem "omnipotenten", nicht bewertbaren "Moderations-Account" aussprechen würdet und dafür dann, wenn ihr nur eure persönliche Meinung kund gebt, wie normale Nutzer "bewertbar" wärt.
Zu schade, dass dies entweder an der Nutzbarkeit oder eben an dem Aufwand scheitert dies umzusetzen.


Eine Frage ist dann hoffentlich doch noch gestattet.
Warum müssen (dürfen) wir Nutzer eigentlich sehen, welche Bewertungen ein Beitrag bekommen hat?
Oder - etwas eingeschränkt: Warum können wir diese bereits sehen, bevor wir unsere eigene Bewertung abgegeben haben?



[1] Wobei hier das Prinzip gilt: Je brisanter das Thema, desto eher fallen wertvolle, kritische Beiträge dem "-"-Zorn der zahlenmäßig überlegenen Gegenseite zum Opfer.
[2] Anbieter: Möglichst "nutzbar", Nutzer: Möglichst "fair" - beides zusammen geht nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. August 2011)

Eine Checkbox. "Ich bin Moderator, dieser Post ist offiziell und indiskutabel."

Ist das Häkchen gesetzt, ist alles wie bisher. Ist es nicht da, ist es ein normaler Post, der nichts mit Regelverstößen, Themenschließungen, Bans...zu tun hat.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Eine Checkbox. "Ich bin Moderator, dieser Post ist offiziell und indiskutabel."
> 
> Ist das Häkchen gesetzt, ist alles wie bisher. Ist es nicht da, ist es ein normaler Post, der nichts mit Regelverstößen, Themenschließungen, Bans...zu tun hat.



?


----------



## Doofkatze (30. August 2011)

Es geht immer noch darum, das Mods + Admins ja nicht bewertbar sind. Dabei macht ihr allerdings auch Posts, die nicht "hochoffiziell" sind.

Da es nicht zumutbar ist, Offiziellen einen Zweitaccount zu geben, da dieser eh nicht genutzt würde (bzw. nur äußerst selten), basteln wir oben genannte Checkbox (Häkchen setzen).

Somit kann ein Admin auf 2 Arten posten.

1. Ohne Bewertungsmöglichkeit, Aussprache von Verwarnungen, Threadschließungen, Regelerinnerungen
2. "Privat-Modus". du bist immer noch blau, bist immer noch Admin, aber wenn du "Müll" (und das können wir alle, bestens...) sprichst, eben doch bewertbar. 


Gleiches gilt für Autoren und Klassensprecher. Ein "editiert und angepasst" ist weiterhin unbewertbar, die eigene Meinung in den Comments allerdings schon.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für Autoren und Klassensprecher. Ein "editiert und angepasst" ist weiterhin unbewertbar, die eigene Meinung in den Comments allerdings schon.



Und damit werden die nicht auch nach dem Rache-Ego-Problem-System bewertetet, weil? ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (30. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und damit werden die nicht auch nach dem Rache-Ego-Problem-System bewertetet, weil? ^^




Erkläre mir bitte, in wie fern Rachegedanken auf Autoren und Klassensprecher möglich sind. Die tun nichts.

Bei Moderatoren + Admins müsste man ebenso schon ziemlich fies drauf sein, um alle Comments nach den Admins zu durchsuchen, um diese schlechter zu bewerten.

Schwarze Schafe hast du allerdings überall.

Ich denke, die Gutgläubigkeit zählt.


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Erkläre mir bitte, in wie fern Rachegedanken auf Autoren und Klassensprecher möglich sind. Die tun nichts.



"Die haben einen anderen Status!!111elf Die müssen doof und anders sein!!111 *minusvote*"




> Ich denke, die Gutgläubigkeit zählt.



Äh, ne


----------



## John T. Fox (13. September 2011)

Ich persönlich finde dieses Bewertungssystem auch Mist, da 98% der User nicht objektiv und vernünftig, sondern eher oberflächlich und verständnislos bewerten. Es wäre daher schön, wenn man das System für die eigenen Beiträge deaktivieren könnte, denn ich empfinde dieses System als ein Spielzeug für Trolle.


----------

